# B&W P5 Replacement Cable



## Firminator

Hi,

 My B&W P5's non-mic cable's jack broke recently and I was wondering are there any after-market 2.5mm-3.5mm cables that will fit the P5 . The factory replacement is $50 and is quite flimsy. Are there any alternatives on the market that isn't as expensive as these ones :

 http://stefanaudioart.com/headphone%20cable%20E%20Series%20P5

 Thanks

 Firmin


----------



## Kernmac

[size=medium]There is a Sennheiser 2.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable which should fit, which is available from Addicted to Audio (Melbourne) for $20.  It should be sturdier.  I’m not sure about the 2.5 mm end connector size, it shouldn’t be too long, but it may be bit wide to fit into the housing of the P5.  It would be possible to shave off some of the plastic with a Stanley knife to make it fit better: (particularly the lip, as you can see in the picture).[/size]
  [size=medium][size=11pt]http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Sennheiser-531406-Audio-cable-25mm-jack-plug[/size][/size]
   
  [size=medium][size=11pt][/size][/size]
   
   
  [size=medium]I will add that I have not tried this cable, so this is all just from net surfing[/size]
  [size=medium]Someone else may have direct experience with the Senn cable and be able to chime in.  Hope that helps some.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]EDIT: If you give it a try, post to let the forum know if it fits or not.[/size]


----------



## Firminator

Thanks !
   
  I think that should be fine. If it's too long then i'll shave the excess off.


----------



## Firminator

The cable just arrived and it fits perfectly ! Time to burn in the P5s =)


----------



## Kernmac

Great stuff.  Thanks for posting.  Now P5 owners know there is an alternative to both the stock replacement or the very expensive aftermarket cables that cost as much as the P5.


----------



## Firminator

Thanks for finding it =)
   
  A better and cheaper alternative might I add as I prefer the L connector.


----------



## shap

Quote: 





firminator said:


> The cable just arrived and it fits perfectly ! Time to burn in the P5s =)


 

 Would you mind posting some photos of the cable?  How do you like it?


----------



## Luke-

Thants good to know the stock cable is so flimsy.


----------



## raptor1988

Do somebody knows a place in Europe where i can buy some replacement cable with better quality? I have a pair of P5 they are great but after using the Monster cable of my studio i feel really disappointed about P5's cable.


----------



## Suavdaddy

I bought these and they fit without any modifications to the wires, connection, etc.  Just to be clear, these are plug and play - the wire is not too thick inside the headphones and there is enough clearance where they attach to the headphones themselves.  Perfect fit and $10.


----------



## Firminator

Yes it is definately a good replacement. Cheap and you get the L connector which is a bit of a bonus I guess.


----------



## bengewarmer

I was actually just searching for a replacement via google and came across this thread. I also found this page that ships from the UK but equates to about $25 I believe.
   
  http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/b-and-w-p5-replacement-1.2-metre-lead.html
   
  Also, I had emailed product support for the P5s, and they ship directly for about the same price; I don't believe they get close to $50.


----------



## PhilW

A higher quality braided version is now available for those headphones http://www.custom-cable.co.uk/black-sheep-b-and-w-p5-replacement-braided-lead-1.2-metre.html


----------



## hrrmph

Works great, thanks!
   
   
  I got here for $10 + S&H:  http://www.jr.com/sennheiser/pe/SEN_531406/
   
   
  No detectable difference in the sound to my somewhat picky ears.
   
  I just used nail clippers to trim two very small pieces of the plastic circumferential ridge - one on each side.  The straight connector then slots perfectly into the connector in the left can of the P5 headset.
   
  The cable I received measured 58".


----------



## MARTINC003971

I'm trying to find a strong cable to replace the braided cable I ordered from Custom Cable, I did order two more braided cables and are currently waiting for them any recommendations?


----------



## guy2much

OE2 headphones replacement audio cable - Black (Amazon)
http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/audio_headphones/accessories/oe2_audiocable_acc.jsp (Bose)
 I tried the original replacement cable for Bose OE2 on my P5 and they worked perfectly. The only downside is that, it doesn't have the microphone/iphone control on it.
 But for $6.95 it's a good deal, Bose usually ships them for free!


----------

